# back from OKW exchange-great!



## elaine (Sep 5, 2012)

We are DVC members (just 80 points) and have also been lucky enough to get 3 RCI exchanges into DVC--OKW 1BR @ Easter 2010, HHI 2BR June 2011, and recently OKW 1BR Aug. 2012. I can't say enough great things about DVC and OKW--it might be our new favorite DVC--bumping AKV. 
I took my 2 tweens and DH flew down just for the weekend. We requested and got a perfect location (bldg 27). Bus stop out our door, easy 5 minute walk to main pool area. DS (12) loved the new Villians game at MK--great addition to MK --there are 3 different play levels--he can't wait to go back and play Int/Adv. 
I was nervous about going in mid-Aug., and though it rained almost everyday, it was for a 2-3 hr block and we were indoors. Flew out the day Isaac was passing by. I would have loved to stay 2 weeks--so much to do at the resorts and so much fun--even after going for 10 years. Elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 5, 2012)

I totally agree.  We were very pleasantly surprised with our OKW stays.  As easily available as it is (relative to the other DVC properties), we figured it wouldn't be that nice.  But that's not the case at all.  It's just as nice, plus the units are HUGE compared to all of the other DVC properties.  It's more like a "real" timeshare.  With icemakers, even.  (One of my pet peeves about most of the other DVC properties.)  And you can park your car right outside your unit, in most buildings.  The main reason it's more available is because there are so many units.

Although it doesn't have the savannah (like AKV) or proximity to Epcot/HS (like BCV and BWV) or MK (like BLT and VWL) or the most awesome pool (like BCV), the unit size and other conveniences put it up near the top for us.

We enjoyed our August (4 weeks!) trip to WDW last year, too.  It wasn't that much hotter than September, and the afternoon showers were easy enough to work around.  With morning touring, afternoon rest/nap, and evening touring, it was a very enjoyable trip.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 5, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed OKW.  Due to school schedules we have been down there frequently in the hot summer months.  I have found it definately doable with afternoon breaks and evenings in the parks. We have even been too cool in the evenings with the nice breezes.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 5, 2012)

*Just Curious*

How many DVC points does it take to book a week in a studio, 1 bedroom, or 2 bedroom through RCI? Also, can DVC members use their club points in RCI to book DVC resorts?


----------



## elaine (Sep 5, 2012)

DVC and RCI points are totally separate. I "traded" another timeshare that I own worth 54,500 RCI points to book the 1 BR OKW. The amount of RCI points needed vary according to season--the Easter 1BR @ OKW was 68,500 RCI points.
I can use my DVC points to book nightly stays at DVC thru DVC reservations. IT would have taken 200 DVC points to book the same OKW 1BR for that week. As I only have 80 points, the RCI trade was great--esp. since we traded a unit that we were not going to use this year.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 5, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> How many DVC points does it take to book a week in a studio, 1 bedroom, or 2 bedroom through RCI? Also, can DVC members use their club points in RCI to book DVC resorts?



i believe it takes 160 DVC pts to book a 1BR in RCI (high season) and 270 DVC pts for a 2BR.

i don't think it's even possible to trade DVC pts into RCI to trade back into a DVC resort.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 6, 2012)

*Wow*



chalee94 said:


> i believe it takes 160 DVC pts to book a 1BR in RCI (high season) and 270 DVC pts for a 2BR.
> 
> i don't think it's even possible to trade DVC pts into RCI to trade back into a DVC resort.



Wow, that seems expensive (at least compared to Hilton). At a MF of $4 to $6 per point that's $1350 to $1620 for a week in a 2 bedroom PLUS exchange fees.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 6, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> Wow, that seems expensive (at least compared to Hilton). At a MF of $4 to $6 per point that's $1350 to $1620 for a week in a 2 bedroom PLUS exchange fees.



That is why the best use of DVC points is to use the points to book at one of the DVC resorts.  It doesn't even make sense to use the points at a non DVC resort or even on the Disney cruise.  The general advice is to rent the points out for a minimum of $10 a point and then use the cash to book what you want.


----------



## elaine (Sep 6, 2012)

you cannot use DVC points to trade via RCI to get back into DVC. You use DVC points to book directly with DVC for any DVC unit. You can book your "home" unit 11 months out and any DVC at 7 months out.  You can use DVC points to book via RCI at OTHER RCI resorts, for the amounts PP listed. We LOVE DVC, but it is an expensive system.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 6, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> Wow, that seems expensive (at least compared to Hilton). At a MF of $4 to $6 per point that's $1350 to $1620 for a week in a 2 bedroom PLUS exchange fees.



yep.

that's why i bought a separate timeshare for trading. DVC might be an adequate choice if trading for a great hawaii resort, but generally, i think you'd have to be crazy to trade DVC into RCI...

(for those that don't know, DVC owners are not individual members of RCI and cannot deposit a DVC week in RCI weeks and get "change back" to get multiple trades out of one high value deposit.)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 6, 2012)

OKW has been our favorite resort from the beginning. Ian and I both appreciate the relaxed atmosphere and larger rooms.

What has been surprising to me is our adult children (30, 28, 25) who also prefer it.

We will be going to the Princess Half Marathon in February with our daughter. I told her for 3 days, I have enough DVC points to book into any resort. Her choice? OKW. 

I don't know if it is really a preference or a family tradition at this point.

elaine


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 6, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> What has been surprising to me is our adult children (30, 28, 25) who also prefer it.
> 
> I don't know if it is really a preference or a family tradition at this point.
> 
> elaine



Elaine,
We have tried all of the onsite resorts also.  I was planning a graduation trip for my DS17 next year for himself and a few other friends (parentaly supervised, of course) and I gave him his choice of resorts thinking he would probably go for Beach Club or Boardwalk or even Saratoga because of walking distance to things.  No way, he wants OKW.  Won't even discuss other options.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 6, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> yep.
> 
> that's why i bought a separate timeshare for trading. DVC might be an adequate choice if trading for a great hawaii resort, but generally, i think you'd have to be crazy to trade DVC into RCI...
> 
> (for those that don't know, DVC owners are not individual members of RCI and cannot deposit a DVC week in RCI weeks and get "change back" to get multiple trades out of one high value deposit.)



I think it is so unfair to DVC owners.  Here they are giving RCI these highly demanded weeks and the actual owner cannot even get a one bedroom upgraded to a 2 bedroom.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 6, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I think it is so unfair to DVC owners.  Here they are giving RCI these highly demanded weeks and the actual owner cannot even get a one bedroom upgraded to a 2 bedroom.



It may be unfair but most DVC owners wouldn't even know what to do with RCI. 
  You say RCI on some of these Disney boards and you get flames thrown at ya.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 7, 2012)

chriskre said:


> It may be unfair but most DVC owners wouldn't even know what to do with RCI.
> You say RCI on some of these Disney boards and you get flames thrown at ya.



Unfair......no. 

The truth......yes.

Disney has done an amazing job in selling their vacation club as a timeshare alternative. Many members don't look at their ownership as a timeshare.


----------

